# Fall and winter gardens



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How many garden folks have a fall or winter garden this year?

I must say the cool weather crops are looking good ... Had a salad yesterday, yes the mator was from the greenhouse but ... Oh man ... was it good.

Life is good...


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I have potatoes, carrots and squash going. Still have one eggplant left. I left it because its doing so well. But believe it or not, I have bananas coming in!.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My fall garden is in full swing. I have potatoes, tomatoes, two kinds of lettuce, sweet peppers, hot peppers, onions, broccoli (which the grasshoppers love), etc, etc. Of course, I have all the herbs, etc. I'll probably be canning spaghetti sauce and salsa in two weeks.


----------



## Listmaker (Feb 24, 2012)

My fall garden is doing really well. All sorts of greens and the okra just keeps on and on..

We did have some really cool nights last week, so I'm not sure if all my green tomatoes will ripen. Its back in the high 80s so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

My eggplant is doing really well and the carrots and garlic are looking great. My first time for garlic and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Now I only have garlic, peppers, and my very bizarre looking carrots. They taste fine, they are just very oddly shaped. Some have had three roots starting. Mutants!
The storm blew over the tobacco, time to cut it all down tomorrow.
I havent done any weeding in a while, and I just realized that the lemon balm is literally everywhere. Oh, thats going to cause my all kinds of headaches. Lesson learned. Not quite sure how I am going to get rid of all of it, but I guess its better than having worthless weeds growing.
Its going to be 34º tonight!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Had a bad summer garden this year.Have to get back into it but can't get motivated this year.need to cover greenhouse and hubbys not feeling well,and I'm not as steady on the ladder as before.

I have pots seeds and soil ready,just have to set them up.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I was going to do some herb growing in the greenhouse this fall (we have a smaller, non-permanent type greenhouse), but there are too many other projects going on right now. Hopefully next fall....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have Collards, Kale, Beets and Carrots.

I normally dont have a fall garden, if I dont wait until the grasshoppers die off it doesn't stand a chance. 

We had the first frost last week and the bugs gone so I decided to give it a try this year.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

We had our first frost last week, too, and unfortunately it seems that all the grasshoppers survived! Go figure.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm picking a lot of fall tomatoes and still have green beans, bell peppers, okra and egg plant producing. Also looks like I'm getting another crop of habaneros. I've planted broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, kale, collards, mustard greens and something new called flower sprouts which is a cross between brussel sprouts and kale. All that stuff is growing like weeds at the moment.


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

I have tomatoes, field peas, eggplant, peppers, bok choy, and cilantro still growing from my August planting. There are also some small okra plants and herbs. As for the fall planting, the broccoli and collards are young, but looking good. There are a couple of pumpkin forming. I just planted chard, spinach, beets, and peas. Once I clear space, I'll start the carrots. The Oranges, grapefruit, and lemons are starting to ripen.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

We had our first frost last week and was heavy enough to do my garden in. I planted about 20 pots full of tomatoes & peppers, didn't get much this year, hardly worth the effort. I did manage to harvest a few peppers before the frost hit. I am rethinking my soil mixture and will reformulate it for next year. I also neet to move the pots to where they will get more sun later in the growing season. I was just to lazy to do it this year. I did learn alot though.:2thumb:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Because night time temps are so low I started growing tomatoes in large pots. I put them out on the deck next to the house and the warmth coming off of the West wall allowed them to bloom up to when it started getting too cold to leave them outside about two weeks ago and since I brought them into the sun room a number of tomatoes are growing on them. One tomato plant is now two years old but it didn't blossom so I'll have to see if bringing it in makes a difference, if not I'll put it out of it's misery.


----------

